# Help, flies/gnats everywhere!



## Aleatoria (Jan 5, 2012)

So my bunny is indoors, in my room. And her cage got quite nasty lately, especially with the water bottle dripping into the bottom of her cage making a nasty mushy mess down there. Cleaned it all out, and have been cleaning constantly since.

There has been a growing population of flies in my room (never had this problem yet). But after cleaning, population has BOOMED. There are hundreds in my room, all over everything. Which obviously isn't safe for either of us. I have checked her over and she looks clean but she has an appointment with the vet to make sure.

I have seen a lot of the remedies, especially the vinegar trap. I set one and they seem to swarm to it, but not too many fall in. I have one with a cover and holes as well, its not as popular. I have killed maybe 30 so far, but I am afraid it is not fast enough to keep up with the population growth.

Any advice? Any safe sprays? I am going crazy!

Smacking the walls with a rolled up magazine just isn't very efficient...


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 5, 2012)

Yikes. You will need to get rid of the source of their home. If there still around and still breeding there must be something else in your room thats helping to keep them alive. 

Any potted plants, food, food wrappers, opens bags of bunny food or seeds. Anything fallen under the bed or down a heat duct? 

How is she being kept? Try ditching the shavings and use towels for the time being, is she litter trained? clean out the litter box a few times a day.


----------



## JimD (Jan 5, 2012)

I've used the soda bottle trap with decent results.

Cut the top off of a 2 liter bottle and invert it.

Bait the trap by placing a small piece of raw meat, ripe fruit or sugar water* in the bottom of the trap. 


*You can make a simple sugar syrup by combining 1/2 cup vinegar, 1 cup water and 2 tbsp. sugar.



Here's a good tutorial link....
http://insected.arizona.edu/flyrear.htm


----------



## Aleatoria (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial! I'll try that.

Ya she uses the litter box, with shavings. So I'll attack that more. And start cleaning out everything else in the room in case something is out of sight.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 5, 2012)

Definitely need to find the source. Elimination is simple after they stop breeding. I usually use the hands on method or else do a short term chemical and clean everything before bringing the herd back in.


----------



## Aleatoria (Jan 5, 2012)

Their numbers are diminishing! Hopefully I have removed the source and am just fighting the life cycle.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 5, 2012)

We recently had a problem with fruit flies coming up from our drains threw another condo in the building we live in.

If all else fails then your safest bet would be the hot shot lemongrass spray. Its all naturaul ingrediants and will kill the flies. However remove the bunny from the room for around 4 hours during and after the spray. Try to ventilate as much as possible after you have sprayed.


----------



## Aleatoria (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh nice! I was wondering if there was a safe spray to use.


----------

